

Ask HN: Who do you support for president of the USA and why? - wrathsu

Pretty simple questions which I haven't seen asked here before. The 2012 election is almost upon us and I am curious to see everyone's opinions about all the candidates.
======
anovikov
It is so hopeless i don't even want to hear about it. There is no good
candidate and such one simply cannot exist in the current political climate -
too many unresponsible voters.

"I do not believe that the power and duty of the General Government ought to
be extended to the relief of individual suffering which is in no manner
properly related to the public service or benefit. A prevalent tendency to
disregard the limited mission of this power and duty should, I think, be
steadfastly resisted, to the end that the lesson should be constantly enforced
that, though the people support the Government, the Government should not
support the people."

A guy who said that was a great U.S. President, the kind of you desperately
need right now, but in today's political climate, he would be eaten alive.

I am sure the 'human rights' movement doomed the democracy as we know it (of
course i don't mean that women or blacks should not vote, i mean that during
that process of 'empowerment', some other regulation should have been put in
place to make sure public funds-dependent people, net recipients from the
government, will not vote). Now it is too late - anyone who plans to put these
limits in place will need the votes of that people to come to power, and they
won't vote for him -> this is a chicken-and-egg problem which could be fixed
only through (seemingly inevitable) collapse of society, period of
dictatorship, and then restoration of refurbished democracy.

------
wrathsu
I support Gary Johnson. I believe he will help restore civil liberties that
have been stripped via the Bush and Obama administration, campaign for drug
law reform, and campaign for a FairTax implementation. He will stop the wars,
cut federal spending, and hopefully 'do no evil'.

------
BinaryAcid
Romney because I'm a capitalist and appose abortion.

